# 92fs Locking Block Problem



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

After a cleaning today I was assembling the gun like I have done many times but noticed that the locking block plunger pin was stuck all the way in. Can't fit the guide rod back like this. Locking block will not budge. Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got it. I was able to push it out from the inside. Nevermind. If that happens to anyone, you can possibly pull it out with needle nose pliers or push it out.


----------

